
Coronavirus – Northern Italy quarantines 16M people - chovy
https://twitter.com/chovy/status/1236775312676909057
======
mtmail
\- the tweet point to a BBC article, in that case it's better to submit the
original source

\- it's 24/7 breaking news covered by most TV news already

\- by this point in time the quarantine is almost 24h in affect

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

